# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Tintelende handen en last van mijn borst

## NielsB

Hoi,

Een paar dagen geleden ben ik gevallen met skateboarden. Ik was op mijn zij gevallen en had een paar dagen later nog steeds last van mijn borst. Ik heb nu af en toe tintelende handen en een lichte steek in mijn borst/ribben. Ik heb ook dagen lang last gehad van spierpijn (wat ik normaal bijna nooit heb). Ik heb ook opgemerkt dat mijn hartslag soms onregelmatig en snel is. Als ik er over na denk word het steeds erger en word ik bang om een hartaanval te krijgen. Misschien zit het alleen in mijn hoofd maar het is erg angstaanjagend.

Ik ga vanmiddag naar de huisarts maar wou toch even een bericht hier plaatsen om te zien wat jullie er van denken.

----------


## klarinette

Dag Niels,

Goed dat je naar de huisarts gaat om er met hem/haar over te praten want deze kan je geruststellen of je doorsturen als er echt iets is.
Jouw ervaringen zijn ook de mijne maar als ik het heb weet ik wat er aan te doen is. Ik drink een paar bekers water en ga vijfhonderd sprongen op de trampoline doen. Deze twee maatregelen herhaal ik die dag nog driemaal en doe het dagelijks tot alles weer normaal is. Toen het mij voor de eerste keer overkwam, ook na een val, zijn mijn ruggewervels gecontroleerd en goedgezet.
Bij mij is het nu dus een kwestie van te weinig water drinken en te weinig bewegen.
Ik hoop voor jou dat het niets ernstigs is en dat je iets aan mijn ervaringen hebt.
Heel veel succes met je zoektocht!
K.H.

----------

